# Anyone recognize this Tjet resin street rod??



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, just curious if anyone might recognize this little Tjet resin street rod body. I've had it for years now...and originally the previous owner painted it dark blue metallic...and the paint was all messed up. I've been slowly moving things from my house to my fiance's place...and came across it. The paint never really dried fully....so it's been covered in hair and dust...until today when I began stripping the body. I almost forbot to take a "before" picture of it.....so some of the blue paint has already been removed:thumbsup:










Someone please speak up if this was previously yours...or you know who's it was previously 

Brian


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like an orginal Aurora Hot Rod with a top and grill change??? If it's resin be careful with stripper, as it can soften the body...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very cool little body :thumbsup: and I'd buy one like that if somebody started re-popping them again ?
And yeah, I know it's based on the HotRod body with just a Grill and Roof added, but it's a pretty clean job


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looks like an orginal Aurora Hot Rod with a top and grill change??? If it's resin be careful with stripper, as it can soften the body...RM


Oh yeah, it's an original Aurora Hot Rod for sure....and I love the grill swap. Not sure of the origin of the top...but it's pretty cool IMHO. The stripper that I'm using is a commercial soap used for cleaning metal before it's put through a "blueing" process. I was worried at first...but I started slow, and so far it hasn't harmed the resin body at all :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Very cool little body :thumbsup: and I'd buy one like that if somebody started re-popping them again ?
> And yeah, I know it's based on the HotRod body with just a Grill and Roof added, but it's a pretty clean job


Honestly,If enough people really like this body then I'd be willing to loan it out to some who's an experienced caster here if they would like to make a batch of them....as long as I get a couple of the castings in return???

There's some definite possibilities here with it


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TX, let me know when you get all the paint off it.
I do some casting. but there are others that do better.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Me likey


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Grill looks like a Tyco hot rod. I gotta think about the roof.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I'll post an updated pic later today once I finish removing the remainder of the paint


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Grill...*



Bill Hall said:


> Grill looks like a Tyco hot rod. I gotta think about the roof.


 Naw Bill, I don't think the original Grill came from a Tyco Hot Rod, neither the original Tyco "S" version or the later HP2 Versions...and not even the Tyco "S" Hot Rod Pick-up either....


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Naw Bill, I don't think the original Grill came from a Tyco Hot Rod, neither the original Tyco "S" version or the later HP2 Versions...and not even the Tyco "S" Hot Rod Pick-up either....


DAMN....now I love that! Never seen that before......

I'm at work now...and about to finish stripping the body now....I'll post a pic later of it stripped completely


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)




----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)




----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

:dude:
The body's stripped now.....cleaned up REAL nice considering the hairy/fuzzy/sticky paint mess it was originally


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

That grill looks an awful lot like it came from a Hot Wheels 32 Ford! The roof is kinda looking like maybe Lincoln or Rolling Rolls??? Not sure. I see he added some detail in the rear bumper/taillight area also. PM sent about casting this one up!!! pig


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey, TX Street Racer! The mold is finished! Tomorrow I am going to pour a master copy of that body. Then I will start production of the bodies. Please send me your mailing address as I have lost it. Or if someone knows this guy give him a jingle on the phone! He has some goodies coming! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

partspig said:


> Hey, TX Street Racer! The mold is finished! Tomorrow I am going to pour a master copy of that body. Then I will start production of the bodies. Please send me your mailing address as I have lost it. Or if someone knows this guy give him a jingle on the phone! He has some goodies coming! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


 I'm really NOT a Big Fan of resin bodies, but, I think I'm gonna be standing in line to get one of those bods, if the price is right and they look decent


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Stacks*

It is looking like the Black Tyco pickup nose. Were the top & bottom have the slite points and the top of hood was sanded flat ??
I have one of these pickups, now i see my stacks were cut, anyone have full height?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I'm really NOT a Big Fan of resin bodies, but, I think I'm gonna be standing in line to get one of those bods, if the price is right and they look decent


Ralph before you know it you will become a resin body Junky.

Bob...bet you can't just build one...zilla


----------

